# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Bijwerkingen sustanon

## coenjane

kunt u mij de bijwerkingen melden van twee wekelijkse injecteren sustanon voor levenslang

----------


## coenjane

wat zijn de eventuele schadelijke gevolgen van het gebruik van sustanon 250mg/2wk in levenslang gebruik?

----------


## floris

hallo, sustanon word vaak gebruikt in de bodybuilding wereld, het bestaat uit 4 verschillende soorten testosterone,
de bijwerkingen verschillen per mens. hier een par die altijd voor komen.
toenemende aggressie
toenemende sperma hoeveelheid, neemt af na gebruik en word vaak minder als normaal.
oestrogeen schijf vorming in de tepels
verhoogde kans op kanker
en uiteindelijk bij langdurig gebruik stopt je eigen hoormoon aanmaak in je hypofise, en zal je altijd moeten gebruiken.

----------

